# Sperm Donors



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone know what the situation is re availability of sperm donors at IVF Wales at the moment?  I know they were waiting for their new batch of donors to be cleared when we saw Janet Evans back in May so I am hoping there are at least a handful around now.

We have to have a counselling appointment before we can start tx and I believe this is where they look at your options for donor matching.  Think I am going to try and call tomorrow to try and get the appointment booked in - at least then we'll have that under our belts and hopefully have or be near to having a donor by the time I am recovered from my lap.

Anyone else been through this process?

Sally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not a clue hun

if they are waiting 6 months that could be the time they wait to make sure the sperm is free of any nasties


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I that's right - they have to fully screen them before they can use them.  Spoke to Louise (I think it was) this afternoon and she said they don't have very many and we might have to compromise on some of our requirements.  Neither DP nor I are too fussy.  I have brunette, she is blonde so we can settle for any combination of our characteristics.  Made our donor counselling appointment for 12 Feb so I guess we will find out more then.

How are you today chick? x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure you will be fine and get a donar hun

im cool today


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Just want to get to that point now.  I am getting so scared about what might be going on with the baby making equipment and have to try and remind myself that Mr G is incredibly clever and it is unlikely that I will wake up and be told....sorry nothing we can do!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he sure is a good and clever man

worry is normal though hun


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, fear of the unknown combined with the huge question as to what the findings will mean.....


----------

